# Uggs (booties) slippers Felted Version



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess I will just keep playing with this pattern until someone tells me to stop! lol

Felted Ugg (booties) Slippers
To fit womens size 8-9 shoe size but can made a bit smaller by felting a bit longer in washing machine.
Size 10 US needles
Size 13 US needles
Bulky yarn that WILL felt (must be wool, NOT wool blend, washable wool or any other non-felting fiber) I used 2 skeins of Patons Classic Wool Roving and about 50 yds. lion brand thick and quick (NON felting 80% acrylic and wool blend or comparable WASHABLE yarn for trim as it is NOT felted. see photo)

To be clear, the boot part of the slipper (sole, foot and ankle parts) are done in the feltable wool and will felt when put in the washer. The trim is made from the acrylic yarn and therefore is NOT felted when put in the machine and stays looking like fluffier trim.

With feltable wool and two strands held together (for the sole), co 44 sts.on size 13 needles. Knit one row.

ROW 1 (RS) K1, yo, K20, yo, K2, yo, K20, yo, K1
ROW 2 and all subsequent WS Rows: Knit all stitches, but knit the yarn over twisted, ie. into the back loop of the yo.
ROW 3 K2, yo, K20, yo, K2, yo, K2, yo, K20, yo, K2
ROW 5 K3, yo, K20, yo, K7, yo, K20, yo, K3
ROW 7 K4, yo, K20, yo, K5, yo, K4, yo, K20, yo, K4
ROW 9 K5, yo, K20, yo, K6, yo, K6, yo, K20, yo, K5
Cut one strand of yarn and continue with one strand for remainder of boot.
After row 10, continue in stockinette stitch for 8 more rows.

INSTEP
ROW 1 Knit 40, ssk, turn work (ignore remaining stitches on needle for now)
ROW 2 sl1, p14, p2tog, turn work again (again ignore remaining stitches)
ROW 3 sl1, K14, ssk, turn
ROW 4 sl1, p14, p2tog, turn
ROWS 5-20 Repeat Rows 3 and 4 eight more times.
ROW 21 sl1, K14,ssk, knit to end of row, turn
ROW 22 p30, p2tog, purl to end of row.

Since I always work on circular needles, I like to join for working in the round here. Place marker to mark beginning of round and join. If you prefer, you may continue back and forth in rows and seam later. 
work in stockinette stitch until row 35. On row 36 decrease two stitches evenly spaced.

Switch to size 10 needles and NON felting yarn. Begin purling as you want the bulky side OUT now. 
Purl rows 37 and 38. On row 39, purl, decreasing two stitches evenly spaced.
Purl rows 40 and 41. On row 42, purl, decreasing two stitches evenly spaced.

You should now have 39 sts. work until row 50. BO purlwise.

Sew seam using mattress stitch. Felt according to standard machine felting directions. Make sure you open the machine and pull them out of the pillow case and check size every 5-10 minutes while felting. You can make them felt down to a smaller size, the longer you leave them in the machine. 

I took mine out of the machine and put them on my foot(while damp) to check size and to shape them to my foot. I like to "stuff" the damp boots with empty plastic grocery bags. You can smoosh and squish the bags into the boots and shape them just right and set them to dry with the bags left right in them!


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I've replaced my older copy of this pattern with this one. Again, thank you for going to so much trouble and for posting this pattern. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks again. I am assuming this is the latest version, even though the other one I saved said Corrected? I'm sure I can compare them to be sure. Love the way they look and I just filled a whole garbabe bag with smaller plasic bags. I'm good to stuff several pair!!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

You're a star! Thanks so much!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there - is there a photo of this pattern somewhere? Sounds fun to knit! Thank you.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for a felted version!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I just don't want to bother with felting, never cared for it, but I would like to make an "ugg style slipper" like that (chunky yarn perhaps) in just the "regular" way. Help out there???


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for your updates.


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! I found the pattern and have printed it off...you are a dear for taking the time and trouble to share this with us all..I will make several pair for Christmas gifts this year!!! 

I am super happy to have this pattern!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Amy for all the attention to detail and posting again.


----------



## tinkfrog (Feb 14, 2011)

Can't find picture, but pattern looks easy. If you have a picture I would love to see it. I plan on starting on these right away for Christmas for all my family. Christmas shopping done thanks to you


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks! I hope to try this some time.


----------



## mytwogirls (Apr 7, 2011)

tinkfrog said:


> Can't find picture, but pattern looks easy. If you have a picture I would love to see it. I plan on starting on these right away for Christmas for all my family. Christmas shopping done thanks to you


me, too! is there a phota available? I think my teenage daughter would LOVE these!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

thank you Amy knits for the pattern my daughter keeps on at me to make her a pair l have only done the baby ones up til now .


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

I also would like to know where I can see a phot of these if its available. I saw some felted type slipper boots at a store this last weekend and they were saleing for 69.00. I am wondering if these are the same idea.


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

I would love to do these but couldn't find a picture. I like to see the end result so I know who I can do them for.
Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## tinkfrog (Feb 14, 2011)

Please show pictures. I am a visual person. I think I can do this pattern but would love to see what I will be making. Thank you


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm with you, i don't care to try felting....but the uggg boot is so adorable.



Schatzie said:


> I just don't want to bother with felting, never cared for it, but I would like to make an "ugg style slipper" like that (chunky yarn perhaps) in just the "regular" way. Help out there???


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a non-felted version available for those who do not wish to felt. The non felted Ugg slipper pattern is listed in the "User submitted patterns" section under Teen Ugg Bootie Slipper with corrections. For some reason, the photo did not show up when they moved the patterns to the new "User Submitted pattern" section. There is a photo of the Felted Version of the slippers in the "picture" section under the title "Ugh Booties, now slippers" of the felted version. There is a small bootie in the photo which is pretty much exactly what the non-felted slipper looks like, only larger. Hope this helps.


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

Amy,
Do you have the pattern sized for 6-12 mo? I'd like to do a pair for my grandson who is just now beginning to stand up.


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

Would you mind posting a picture of the finished product for those of us who have a hard time picturing things in our heads?


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

As usual Amy, you have come up with a winner. I love the slippers just posted and she did such a good job. 
KathyM


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Amy. These are going to be great!


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Great boots...thanks for the pattern. I have felted many clog type slippers but these look super warm. What is the difference between wool roving and wool yarn? Could I use Patons Wool yarn doubled?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ylostn said:


> Great boots...thanks for the pattern. I have felted many clog type slippers but these look super warm. What is the difference between wool roving and wool yarn? Could I use Patons Wool yarn doubled?


You can use patons wool doubled. I used the roving because it is supposed to be better for felting and it is bulky. I don't see that it really felts any better.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks amyknits for the reply...I have the wool yarn so I will use that. I think Paton's wool is one of the better felting yarns.


----------

